# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم unlockkngfast.com  فك شفرة sfr blackliste لجميع انواع الايفون من 3,3gs,4,4s,5,5c,5s

## abousalma007

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    كما عودناكم بالجديد على السيرفر
اليوم فك شفرة SFR BLACKLISTE لجميع انواع الايفون من 3,3GS,4,4S,5,5C,5S
حصريا وبتمن مناسب وللعلم فك الشفرة وقته   محدود ليس دائما    للاتصال  GSM:0650848315  SONORK:100.1616146  SKYPE:abousalma007   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
.
.
.
.
.             للاتصال  GSM:0650848315  SONORK:100.1616146  SKYPE:abousalma007   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

